# Are screen preparation charges taxable?



## jamesvb (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you know if screens charges should be taxed in California?
I don't charge any of my wholesale customers however I'm not sure if I should tax my retail customers.

My logic is they are only paying for the preparation (Labor) and ownership is always retained by me. I don't know if the State would agree.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Jim,

I found this information which might help you out. "Services related to a taxable sale are taxable"

[media]http://www.boe.ca.gov/pdf/pub108.pdf[/media]

Hope this helps...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Those things very from state to state. You need to check your state.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

State Board of Equalization says: 

[media]http://www.boe.ca.gov/pdf/reg1541.pdf[/media]
Page 2, section b) 1 

Yes, include the screening fee on the gross sales amount and have to make it taxable. 

At least this is what the lady (Maricela) from BOE have told me when I have asked her I did not understand exactly what I was reading.

Good Luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you don't pay tax on the consumables on the screen then yes, it is taxable.


----------

